# DEVGRU Survival Kit



## AWP (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting story about a solicitation for a survival kit for DEVGRU. Bonus points: contains the 1963 concept of an SF survival kit. List, descriptions, etc. Don't forget to outfit your airsoft team accordingly!

http://nation.time.com/2013/02/21/y...rritory-whats-in-your-survival-kit/?hpt=hp_t3

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...1c2ad6da1ae2018df65cce3f8b8&tab=core&_cview=0


----------



## Arrow 4 (Feb 21, 2013)

From the sounds of it, there is already a manufacturer they have worked out the details with...I know the owner of such a company out of Colorado, hmmmm?


----------

